# POC Trabec/Trabec Race



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone here using either the POC Trabec or the POC Trabec Race Helmet? Just wanting to know if the Race version is worth the extra cost. I have an Urge Endur-o-matic that needs to be replaced. I would buy another Urge, but I want better ventilation. Any personal reviews on the POC would be appreciated.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

induction said:


> Anyone here using either the POC Trabec or the POC Trabec Race Helmet? Just wanting to know if the Race version is worth the extra cost. I have an Urge Endur-o-matic that needs to be replaced. I would buy another Urge, but I want better ventilation. Any personal reviews on the POC would be appreciated.


The Trabec fits my head well and is very comfortable. You need to decide for yourself if the extra protection of the Race is worth it. Not something you can really test.

Ventilation is good. My forehead gets painfully cold descending in cold rain.


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Great to hear the ventilation is good.


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

I have the trabec race for a year or so now and no complaints.
The POC Trabec vs. The Trabec Race / What's the difference?
The difference between the POC Trabec and the POC Trabec Race is negligible and either way you are getting a top-rated piece of BMX and mountain bike protective gear from POC. The price difference is attributed to the additional aramid fibers in the EPS core of the POC Trabec Race BMX and mountain bike helmet. The POC Trabec Race contains additional aramid fiber reinforcements which allow for a stronger liner to withstand greater impacts during a crash.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

I received the Trabec Race as a gift for Christmas. I love it but if I were buying it myself would not have purchased the race version. I don't think the extra protection warrants the extra cost. As liberatorx said, you're already worlds ahead in terms of protection compared to everything else on the market.


----------



## New-B (Apr 15, 2012)

*Race MIPS*

I think I am going to get the Trabec Race MIPS. Anyone seen this yet? No cool colors but sounds like the most advanced helmet out there but pricey.


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

New-B said:


> I think I am going to get the Trabec Race MIPS. Anyone seen this yet? No cool colors but sounds like the most advanced helmet out there but pricey.


Here you go:thumbsup:


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm all for spending the extra loot to take care of my noggin. Even though POC may be worlds ahead in terms of protection, why not be THAT much more ahead of the curve? I've only had one occasion where I actually needed my helmet in a crash, but I'd still rather ride knowing I'm doing everything I can to protect dome.


----------



## New-B (Apr 15, 2012)

*Agree*

Seems like people like the fit and ventilation. Ventilation maybe the key factor as I live in Phoenix. I guess there really is no good argument against getting the MIPS even if it is a bit more money. I dropped more than that on my road helmet and easily justified it due to the fact it is hard to work or live with brain damage. It is on the way from HucknRoll.

The next logical question is why not just find a really good venting and light weight full face if we are talking about max protection. My full face is way too heavy and hot for super D type riding. It is a light and well vented one though. Anyone out there riding XC or superD with a full face?


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

would you use this helmet for racing?


----------



## New-B (Apr 15, 2012)

*Not to race*

Not to race rather to step it up a notch on technical stuff around The southwest. My plan now is POC and we will see how it fits. I also ordered a Kali and recon. Will try to post results when I get them.

Looks like previous threads have a lot to say about FF xc helmets. Likely the specialized deviant II is a high recommendation.

Threads are old though so love to hear if anyone has any new thoughts


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

New-B said:


> Not to race rather to step it up a notch on technical stuff around The southwest. My plan now is POC and we will see how it fits. I also ordered a Kali and recon. Will try to post results when I get them.
> 
> Looks like previous threads have a lot to say about FF xc helmets. Likely the specialized deviant II is a high recommendation.
> 
> ...


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

I've got two rides in on my Trabec helmet and love it! Just as comfortable as the Urge Endur-o-matic (was my previous favorite), but with so much extra ventilation. Keeps my head cooler and I don't seem to get as hot overall. Great fit and easy, convenient adjustments. Excellent coverage and light weight....WINNER!


----------



## fxc3700 (Mar 20, 2008)

New-B I wear my 661 carbon full face helmet in the fall-winter, spring and summer are just too hot for me to wear it riding xc riding. In the winter its great cause it keeps my head nice and warm.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

POC Trabec Race for the win!

Left my Flux in the dust.


----------



## New-B (Apr 15, 2012)

Got the Trabec Race MIPS and love it.
I have to nerd out a bit hear. One of the biggest things to mess up your head for life is the damage from the rotational component of getting hit in the head. Of course direct injury is bad too but the rotation is what really messes you up outside of a rock going through your skull. 
Think of a boxer getting hit with a hook. That rotation is what is causing the diffuse injury that knocks them out instead of that strong right cross. I take care of traumatic brain injury patients and time and time again studies and my own experience show how much more devastating that rapid twisting is.
I do not know if the MIPS system will really work but POC is the only one directly addressing this? I think. It is also all set for the direct impact as well.

On a brighter noet, just finished a 10 mile loop out of Dreamy Draw in about 85 degree heat with full sun. my Trabec ventilated as well as my S-works road helmet even with the larger amount of coverage. It was actually more comfortable too but that might just be my strange head shape. (helmet threads always sound so dirty)

Bottom line no complaints about fit, style, ventilation and I was willing to shell out the money for the top technology. Now all I need is cooler temps and bigger huevos


----------



## Kingy (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking to buy a trabec race MIPS but keen to get some views re size. I live in Australia and will be buying online from the US so not able to try on before hand.

I measured my noggin and with 59cm I am right between the m/l and the xl/xxl. 

Any help / guidance would be really appreciated.

Kingy


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Kingy said:


> Looking to buy a trabec race MIPS but keen to get some views re size. I live in Australia and will be buying online from the US so not able to try on before hand.
> 
> I measured my noggin and with 59cm I am right between the m/l and the xl/xxl.
> 
> ...


Depends on your head shape. Trying on a helmet is the only way to know if it fits.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Love my POC Trabec Race, but then i got the IXS Trail RS and it did the impossible and changed my mind on the poc being my favorite. not to mention the ixs doesnt make you look like a mushroom head.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Trabec MIPS here. Good fit. Only issue i have is the amount of sweat the forehead pad absorbs. Its good...until your press into it and a gallon of sweat pours down your face. Its annoying. Not sure how they would address this, but my road helmet (Bell Volt) does not have this issue.


----------

